# 1 yr 10 month old golden lost to osteosarcoma



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, Valerie I am so sorry that you came to the forum under such terrible circumstances. It is beyond words to say how sorry I am that you and your children have had this tragedy on top of the loss of their dad. There are way too many people experiencing the loss of young dogs to cancer who have shared your pain. I hope you have some peace from knowing Quinn was well loved during his short life. Please post your anger, pictures, stories of Quinn or anything that will help you deal with this; you have a very empathetic and sympathetic group of Golden lovers here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Quinn and the loss of your husband. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Unfair doesn't begin to cover any of it. My heart goes out to you and your children. You all have been through so much and I can only begin to imagine what this has done to you. I"m so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't begin to find words to express how much my heart hurts for your loss. Cancer is evil, evil, and steals our loved ones from us. It's bad enough when it's a senior dog and we can work through the loss (sort of), but Quinn was much too young. I am so sorry....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your losses....Cancer is unfair and unforgiving. My thoughts and prayer ae with you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Valerie, no, not fair at all. Thank you for writing, in the midst of your sorrow, such a detailed post to give everyone here information about this terrible cancer.

I'll be thinking of you and your kids.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

So, so sorry. Thinking of you all.


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

Valerie -- I am so very sorry you and your family have experienced such a tragic loss on so many fronts. The pain you are feeling must be excruciating and overwhelming. I wish I knew the words to help you feel better. Thank you for posting your story. You have many friends here.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg. I am so sorry. We have been reeling from the loss of our boy at 5 years 1 day. I cannot even imagine what you are going thru. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your story of loosing your awesome Quinn at such a young age touches all of us in this Golden landscape. My heart pings for you.Thanks for giving Quinn a great home and taking care of him so he didn't have to suffer for a long time. I hope times help you feel better soon and thanks for sharing your story at such a difficult time. 

R.I.P. young Quinn


dlm ny country

We, who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.” —Irving Townsend


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Such a heartbreaking loss, and I'm so very sorry for you and your family. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

So very sorry. My heart breaks for you & your family. Hugs & prayers.


----------

